# a spinners tail (pics)



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

This is what I do to keep myself entertained, try new fibers.

Here is my spindle this morning, freshly spun singles:











What on earth is this fiber? Well, it is the curly tail tuft from a holstein cow. 

Here it is plyed. After I got this far I took it and almost boiled it, to help set the twist.
One important trick when spinning a non-crimpy fiber is to keep it wet while you work with it.











Now what to make from a cows tail hair? hmmm....









It seemed obvious to me. 

Here is a little closer look. Knitted over 8 stitches on a size 15 needle.
It really works too!


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Too funny! And so creative! I'd never have thought of it and it sure put a smile on my face.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh good heavens, that's the funniest thing I've seen in ages.

You are BRILLIANT!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

love it!! Wonder if the cow tail hair has memory for swacking flys!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I absolutely love this, the WHOLE idea from start to finish. I still think theses would make wonderful Christmas gifts.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Wonder if the cow tail hair has memory for swacking flys!


See, now this was exactly my thinking. 
It makes almost exactly the same sound as a swishing tail.
When you hit a fly, it is way quieter than the plastic swatters.

It is a little bit 'gross' as far as a fiber to work with.
No easy way to get the yellow stains out of it either.
DS15 was trying it out tonight, and it is all nasty with fly guts now. 
I think the next one I will use a darker colored tail.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

well, good grief, I saw this on facebook, but there wasn't anything about the cow tail stuff, this is very very way way cool!!!!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

wyld thang, it was in the comments. 

I know, not everybody reads the comments. 
Pakalana actually GUESSED the fiber (she is so smart).

My fingers are a little bit zingy tonight. I might have worn off some of my hard-earned guitar callouses on this tough fiber. But it was fun. 

Only 99 more tails to trim....LOL.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

gone-a-milkin said:


> This is what I do to keep myself entertained, try new fibers.
> 
> Here is my spindle this morning, freshly spun singles:
> 
> ...


just genius )


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

You have to post this on Ravelry! I'm making one next summer when Amy's tail needs trimming again.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I dont think it is good enough knitting for rav. 
The spinning could be better too. 

I am going to try again, as soon as my fingers stop hurting.
This was my first time at spinning with hard hair. 

Next time I will:

~let the fiber soak a lot longer, like overnight
~use a darker color
~prep the fiber better by combing it out and teasing it into a mesh,instead of trying to keep it smooth and spinning from the uncut end.
~ spin it finer so it goes further and I can use a smaller needle.
~ knit the center square and then go around the whole thing picking up stitches, to get it to lay flatter.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

gone-a-milkin said:


> wyld thang, it was in the comments.
> 
> I know, not everybody reads the comments.
> Pakalana actually GUESSED the fiber (she is so smart).
> ...


okay, I'm stupid, I think I just clicked on the flyswatter pic tho


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

PS, I think that is the most beautiful flyswatter I've ever seen and I would love to have one. What trick do I need to do to get one


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

GAM, that is really cool! I can't wait to see one once you get your method perfected. Good work!


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Thought I'd add for you guys that don't know, the tail tuft is more like the mane and tail on a horse. So if you all have any horses with tails that need trimming....


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

That is wonderful GAM and so practical.... it looks like a very sturdy twine........... why does it have to be anything else ?


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

If I come back next time, as a fly, I hope to be beaten to death with mohair, personally.:shrug:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Gratuitous Angora ram picture from the internet.










He just wanted to be in the thread. I am not going to argue with that. :shrug:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

:indif:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

wyld thang said:


> well, good grief, I saw this on facebook, but there wasn't anything about the cow tail stuff, this is very very way way cool!!!!!


So ... like ... urm ... why didn't I see it on FB?? Oh yeah! We're not FB friends ... what's up with that?? (or are we and your notifications just aren't coming up on my page???)

Absolutely send this in to Spin-Off!!!!

I'm now giving Marc & Catherine's (SpringValley) bovine in our hayfield a second look. Wonder if they'd notice their tail poof isn't as long as when they got here?!?!? Better give Catherine a call tomorrow.



Forerunner said:


> :indif:


We don't need _that_ attitude around here, young man! (What? Is Rachel wanting an angora goat now???)


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Sorry (sort of:heh I just thought GAM was making fun of me....again....

You know, it's funny around here. I'm having to lead the fiber charge all solo and stuff. The girls are almost oblivious, if not just politely disinterested.
I don't know how soon I might take any sort of plunge with specialty fiber animals..... Ebay is just too handy, for now.:teehee:


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

GAM, I think you've got too much time on your hands LOL! I look forward to seeing that project in Spin-Off; it is pretty neat


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Hey forerunner, _now_ I might be teasing you.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Bravo!

I'll bet you have the only one like it!

Have a good day!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Just _might_, GAM??? Where do you come up with this stuff?

Just wait until you start cranking out those mittens & sweaters ... they'll be interested enough! Is Sam still crocheting?? I'd like to see what he came up with in the end.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Well, Cyndi..... for the most part, life got back to "normal" after you left and fiber interest waned for the season. Sam did crochet on and off for a few days, and impressed a couple older ladies that came to visit, with his work. 

As for me, I'm in the thick of harvest and working consistent 14s trying to keep up with all the farmers that want me to bulldoze this fall now that the crops are out.
When that blessed winter ice and chill sets in, though..... watch out.
I'll have pitchers, too.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I'll send (or bring) you some crochet mitten patterns that Sam can work on. He'll take to it, I'm confidant of it.


----------

